# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vaak na menstruatie en begin van de pil bloedverlies.

## Nieske20

Ik heb al zeker 2,3 maanden gehad dat ik nadat ik met mijn pil ben begonnen een dag later weer bloed verlies.
Niet heel veel. Ik heb verder nergens last van. Moet ik voor een andere pil gaan of hoe kan dit komen?
Moet ik me druk maken?

Help!

----------

